# Seed bank stated flowering times



## Jericho (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey 

I was just wondering. when a seed bank say 
Flowering weeks= 9 / 11 weeks

Does that mean you flower after these weeks or during these weeks usually?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2010)

This is flowering time--the number of weeks the plant needs to be in 12/12 light.  In actuality, it is usually longer than the breeder estimates.  This is also only valid if your plant is sexually mature when it is put into 12/12.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up THG. kinda a dumb question but better safe than sorry.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 26, 2010)

No such thing as a dumb question bud!  You will not learn if you don't ask!


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> No such thing as a dumb question bud!  You will not learn if you don't ask!


Well, ...at least "asking" is usually less painfull...


----------

